# New family member



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Dear all,

I thought I would introduce to you all the new addition to our family. 

Her name is "Bailey" a ****z Tzu. We have rescued her from a neglected home to give her a fresh start. She is two and a half years old (same age as Murphy our Jack Russell) and gets on very well so far with Murphy. She has yet to see the motor home but I am sure she will love it and loo forward to meeting some on you on our travels!

Keith


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Aw welcome Bailey.............I am so glad that she now has someone to love and care for her, how can folk neglect them. I am sure she will love the MH life.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh she's adorable....hope you have many happy years together.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Aw cute wee thing, why do people neglect them, never mind am sure she will be very happy with you!


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

KeiththeBigUn said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I thought I would introduce to you all the new addition to our family.
> 
> ...


I always though a ****z Tzu was a zoo with no animals  Lets see em edit that one out 8)

Only kidding what a doll, and landed on all four feet eh, plus Murphy gets a bird


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

She looks like she comes with plenty of "attitude" :lol: 

Well done Keith on taking on a rescue. 

Best Wishes

Pat


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Ah, Bailey is lovely.

What a lucky dog to have you to rescue her. she will also have a playmate. Glad she gets on with Murphy.

Enjoy


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

She's a beauty, Keith. Maisie looks forward to Murphy introducing them to each other at the next meet.

Colin

PS - we spoofed a magazine cover for Maisie - see attached.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Awwww*

Awwwwwww!

Russell


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Welcome Bailey. She looks lovely. I hope you have many, many happy years together.

Sharon


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Looks like this lovely wee dog has hit the JACKPOT well done 

Presto


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you for all of the replies. 

She is settling in very well to her new surroundings. She is a little excitable at the moment as she is not used to getting so much attention. :wink: 

Unfortunately the couple that had her before were alcoholics so could barely look after themselves at times let alone the dog. She has just had a litter of pups so we have had to wait for her to wean them all before she could be re-homed. Will will be getting her spayed when she is strong enough. Murphy has been "done" already so no chance of any accidents in our house. :wink: Her coat was a mess (nothing that a trip to the grooming parlour did not fix) and she eats like she has never seen a dog bowl from the way she behaves when there is food around. She is underweight according to the vet so for the next couple of weeks she will get double rations! 

She is a sweet little thing though and deserves this second chance.  

Keith


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

KeiththeBigUn said:


> Thank you for all of the replies.
> 
> She is settling in very well to her new surroundings. She is a little excitable at the moment as she is not used to getting so much attention. :wink:
> 
> ...


Are they passported or going to be ??

Lots of nice jollies eh


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

She looks lovely and the make-over must have been really appreciated by her. They seem to know when they look fresh and nice  

Well done for stepping in when she needed.

Sue


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh smashing Keith another doggie for the terrorists to yap at :roll: :lol: 

Jacquie


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

[/quote]

Are they passported or going to be ??

Lots of nice jollies eh[/quote]

Neither of our dogs are currently passported. We do intend to get them done though.

One of our old dearly departed dogs (Josh a Cavalier King Charles) was one of the very first dogs to travel on the scheme as we were living in Germany when it was introduced and we travelled over to fetch him in the first week. He even got a certificate from the Channel Tunnel to prove it! 

Keith


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Bailey looks a cute little character and you wouldn't know to look at her now, that she's had such a bad start.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Are they passported or going to be ??

Lots of nice jollies eh[/quote]

Neither of our dogs are currently passported. We do intend to get them done though.

One of our old dearly departed dogs (Josh a Cavalier King Charles) was one of the very first dogs to travel on the scheme as we were living in Germany when it was introduced and we travelled over to fetch him in the first week. He even got a certificate from the Channel Tunnel to prove it! 

Keith[/quote]

Our Macy has been and loves comming with us, our Ollie now at 6 months has one effective for her to come back mid May so we are planning a big trip. Get them done now, or June is beckoning


----------



## BEEGEE (Aug 8, 2007)

The biggest problem with Shiddies is that once you've had one you will want another. We have owned and shown Gundogs & Terriers for 30 odd years, but decided to have just one Shiddy when we retired from showing, we now have 3, the d**m things get right under your skin. They are real characters but are so arrogant, if they don't want to do something they don't do it, end of. Enjoy

Bill


----------

